# Pakistani hostpitals for electives?



## noobDoc! (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me names of a few hospitals in Islamabad where i can do clinical electives? and if it's possible to get into the program in third year or no? Thanks.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i think there is PIMS SHIFA CMH. but to guide you truly some islamabadi can help you


----------



## noobDoc! (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Fareeha.
didnt notice i spelled "hospitals" wrong lol.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

You can do Electives at Shifa International Hospital/Shifa College of Medicine. 
More Information can be found here: Shifa College of Medicine - Electives at Shifa
And, here is the form: http://www.shifacollege.edu/scm/ind...oad&id=28:elective-form-for-external-students

They usually take 5th year students, but may consider you.


----------



## pari outrajed (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks mandat was quite helpful


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> You can do Electives at Shifa International Hospital/Shifa College of Medicine.
> More Information can be found here: Shifa College of Medicine - Electives at Shifa
> And, here is the form: http://www.shifacollege.edu/scm/ind...oad&id=28:elective-form-for-external-students
> 
> They usually take 5th year students, but may consider you.


Thanks abdullah that's helpful. Thank Allah may help you for all info:happy:


----------



## Sam91 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Please read the forum rules to prevent the deletion of your posts. Thanks. - Moderators. 
*


----------

